# What is this? A caterpillar moth larvae?



## Ablakney (Oct 22, 2019)

How can I post the photo?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

See if this helps.
https://www.diychatroom.com/f114/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-205921/

Bud


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

You have to click on the "Go Advanced" box, at the bottom right side, then click on the "attachments" icon, at the top row of the reply box, that looks like a paper clip. There you can upload your pic.


----------

